# Provide me a quick rundown on insurance



## rlb28 (Feb 16, 2015)

Do most Uber drivers have commerical insurance? I'm in Texas and I hear different things.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

No. Uber's insurance covers damage to other vehicles, property, and people while you have a rider in the car. Next up, it will cover the same damages while the app is on...but only after you have turned it into your personal policy and been denied the claim (and cancelled, since you are using your vehicle for commercial purposes without disclosing to them). Any damage to your vehicle is out of your pocket if you are at fault.

You can't afford to carry commercial insurance for UberX at current rates. The insurance gap is a serious issue.


----------

